# طريقه انشاء مصنع اعلاف(شركه الجوهري)



## دالتكس الجوهري 2014 (4 مارس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]شركه الجوهري للتنميه الصناعية والزراعيه تتفضل بتقديم بعض المعلومات[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]التي تخص مجال الميكنة الزراعية وصناعة الاعلاف رغبه منها في تقديم[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]كل ما هو جديد ومميز وايضا مساعدة كل من يرغب في معرفة معلومات تفصيلية[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] دقيقة وشاملة عن كل ما يخص هذا المجال وتكون ايضا محل ثقة من الجميع ويتم[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] الرجوع اليها في اي وقت دون ادني شك في صحه هذه المعلومات مع معرفه ان[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] معظم هذه المعلومات تم تجميعها من مراكز البحوث المصريه وايضا موقع وزاره[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] الزراعه والعديد من المواقع الاخري الهامه التي تنال ثقه الجميع[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فنرجو ان تنال هذه المعلومات اعجاب كل من يتناول قراءتها[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]طريقه انشاء مصنع اعلاف[/FONT]​ url=http://www.0zz0.com]




[/url[/URL][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot][[/FONT]url=http://www.0zz0.com]



[/url[/URL][FONT=&quot]][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يجب أن يسبق اتخاذ قرار إنشاء مصنع علف دراسة دقيقة لمجال تسويق المنتج والكميات الممكن تسويقها وأعداد ونوعية الحيوانات فى مجال التسويق واحتياجات المزارعين ومدى المنافسة مع مصانع علف أخرى يمكن أن تخدم فى نفس المجال وتكلفة إنشاء المصنع والعائد من إنشاءه[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]اختيار الموقع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]يختار الموقع إذا توافرت خدمات السكك الحديدية وشبكات الطرق المؤدية للموقع ومصادر الكهرباء والماء والمجارى والآمن وإضفاء الحريق والعمالة والخدمات الحكومية والقرب من مصادر الخامات ومناطق التوزيع حيث تكون تكلفة توريد الخامات منخفضة كذلك فإن قصر مسافة توزيع الأعلاف يحافظ على جودتها حيث يكون العلف أقل عرضة للاهتزاز الذى يكون له تأثير سيئ على اتزان الخلط عندما تتعرض له العليقه الناعمة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Mash حيث تنزل المواد الأكثر كثافة إلى قاع الأجولة عند اهتزازها بشدة . كما يراعى عند اختيار موقع المصنع تواجد مساحة كافية لانتظار سيارات النقل الكبيرة وذات المقطورات مع سهولة حركتها فى الدخول والخروج والميزان والتحميل والتفريغ كما يكون المصنع بعيدا عن المبانى السكنية . [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]الهدف من إنشاء مصانع الأعلاف[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]الهدف من إنشاء مصانع الأعلاف هو إنتاج مخاليط أعلاف كاملة توفر الاحتياجات الغذائية للقطعان بحيث تنتج كل الأنواع من الأعلاف لتفي بالاحتياجات الغذائية للقطيع الذى صنعت من أجله وبجانب اعتبار المكونات الغذائية للعلف المنتج لابد أن تكون تكلفة إنتاجه منخفضة باستخدام أجود الخامات وأقلها سعرا وبأقل تكلفة تصنيع ويقوم بتركيب العلف المنتج متخصصون فى تغذية الحيوان والدواجن وكذلك شراء الخامات وتحليلها ظاهريا وكيماويا وتحليل العلف المنتج لاختبار جودته[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]والمصانع الكبيرة يمكنها توفير الخبرة اللازمة فى هذا المجال أما المصانع الصغيرة والمزارعين عادة ما يحصلون على المعرفة العلمية عن طريق خدمات استشارية أو من كليات الزراعة ومراكز البحوث[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]والعمل الفعلى لمصانع الأعلاف هو تنفيذ تراكيب الأعلاف التى تم وضعها بمعرفة المتخصصين فى التغذية واستلام الخامات وتخزينها وطحن مكونات العلائق وخلطها جيدا وتعبئتها وأن يصاحب ذلك استخدام جيد للأجهزة والمعدات الميكانيكية و الكهربائية والتى تكون فى المصانع الكبيرة معقدة التركيب وغالية الثمن وتحتاج خبرة متخصصة فى تشغيلها وصيانتها الدورية بانتظام[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]وتختلف أنواع الغذاء التى تنتجها مصانع الأعلاف فنجد أن أعلاف الدواجن[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]1. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]علف كامل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Complete feed : يحتوى على جميع المركبات الغذائية اللازمة لتكوين عليقة متزنة .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]2. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مركزات بروتينية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Protein concentrates : وتتراوح إضافتها للعليقة بين 10 % و35 % وتحتوى على مصادر بروتين ومعادن وفيتامينات ومكونات دقيقة .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]3. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مركزات عالية القيمة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Super concentration : وتضاف للعليقة بنسبة أقل من السابقة وتحتوى على مصادر بروتين حيوانية ولا تحتوى على كسب فول الصويا وبها جميع ما يلزم العليقه من معادن وفيتامينات ومكونات دقيقة وتتراوح نسبة إضافتها بين 2 % و5 % .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]4. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بريمكس[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Premix : ويحتوى على المعادن الدقيقة والفيتامينات والمكونات الدقيقة مضافة إلى مواد حاملة وتضاف بنسبة لا تزيد عن1 % . [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]وبالنسبة إلى نوع الغذاء لمختلف الحيوانات فإن الغذاء الكامل ينقسم إلى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]1- أعلاف تقليدية Conventional feeds [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
تتركب من مواد علف مركزة عالية القيمة الغذائية وجميعها من مواد العلف شائعة الاستعمال وتمثل أعلاف الدواجن والأعلاف المركزة للحيوانات المجترة . [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]2- أعلاف غير تقليدية Unconventional feeds [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
تتركب من مواد العلف المركزة مضافا إليها بعض مواد العف غير شائعة الاستعمال كمواد العلف الخشنة لرفع قيمتها الغذائية وبعض المواد النيتروجينية غير البروتينية كاليوريا كذلك الخامات غير شائعة الاستخدام كمخلفات مصانع الأغذية . [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]المبانى والتخطيط[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Building and layout [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]التصميم والتخطيط الجيد للأقسام المختلفة فى مصنع العلف ضرورة والمصانع الصغيرة لا تشكل مشكلة ولكن عند إنشاء مصانع كبيرة يصبح من الضرورة مشورة المتخصصين وتبنى المصانع بنظامين هما نظام الطابق الواحد أو النظام المتعدد الطوابق الذى يوفر مساحة الأرض المطلوبة وانسياب التشغيل . والمبانى أما أن تكون عبارة عن إطارات حديدية والجدران من الطوب أو تكون مبانى خرسانية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . والمبانى ذات الإطارات الحديدية تحتاج إلى وقت أقصر فى تركيبها والاختيار بين طريقتى البناء يتوقف على اختيار الأنسب لظروف الإنشاء وفى كلتا الحالتين يجب أن يكون العزل جيدا حتى لا يكون المصنع حارا جدا فى صيف مصر الطويل ويجب أن تنفذ المقاييس والمواصفات بكل دقة ويجب مراعاة الاستفادة من استقبال المكونات السائبة Bulk وأن يكون هناك مرونة فى دخول وخروج الشاحنات الكبيرة . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يصمم المصنع بحيث يسمح بوضع ميزان السيارات بالقرب من المدخل ويجب بناء حجرة مكتب للميزان وأن يكون الميزان بالطول والكفاءة التى تناسب مع الشاحنات الكبيرة فيكون بطول 15 م وحمولة 100 طن ويراعى أن يتناسب نظام المبانى مع نظام التصنيع والآلات مع توافر أماكن المكاتب والمخازن ودورات المياه والبوفيه وأماكن استقبال العملاء ومواقف السيارات وأماكن التخزين والمظلات[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]طاقة الإنتاج [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Capacity[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]تبدأ صناعة الأعلاف من عملية طحن الحبوب النجيلية والاكساب وخلطها يدويا أو باستخدام وحدات خلط صغيرة عبارة عن خلاط رأسى سعة 1.5 طن وتصمم هذه الوحدات عادة لإنتاج أعلاف الأغنام والماشية ووحدات إنتاج الدواجن الصغيرة وباستخدام هذه الطريقة فى إنتاج الأعلاف ليس من المستطاع إنتاج علف جيد وخلط المكونات الدقيقة يكون غير مأمون[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يلى ذلك مصانع العلف البسيطة ذات الطاقة المحدودة وتقدر طاقة إنتاج المصانع بعدد الأطنان المنتجة فى الساعة ومثل هذه المصانع الصغيرة طاقتها 1 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]– 2 طن / ساعة وتعتمد بدرجة كبيرة على العمالة اليدوية وقد تشمل على طاحونة صغيرة 7.5 حصان مع خلاط راسى أو أفقى سعة 0.5 طن ومثل هذه الوحدة يتم تشغيلها لمدة 2 – 5 يوم أسبوعيا وباقى أيام الأسبوع يوزع العلف على مواقع الإنتاج أو يتم تسويقه على المزارع القريبة وعندئذ يمكن تقدير كمية العلف المنتجة أسبوعيا بحوالى 50 طن وهذه تكفى لتغذية قطعان دجاج بياض جملتها 50 ألف طائر بياض أو 100 ألف طائر تسمين وذلك باعتبار كمية العلف اليومية التى تستهلكها الدجاجة البياضة 115 جم / يوم أو دورة التسمين 20 طن / 5000 طائر / شهرين . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]وبالنسبة لمشاريع إنتاج العلف تجاريا فيتم اختبار المصانع التى تتناسب طاقتها الإنتاجية مع الكميات الموزعة على سبيل المثال[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]مصنع علف طاقة 10 طن / ساعة يعمل فترتين ( ورديتين ) لمدة خمس أيام أسبوعيا ينتج بمعدل يومى 115 طن يكفى لتغذية مليون طائر بياض أو 230 مزرعة تسمين بطاقة 5000 طائر يلزمها 20 طن فى كل دورة ، كذلك تحسب القدرة الإنتاجية لمصانع أعلاف الماشية على أساس الاحتياجات اليومية للرأس وعدد الحيوانات التى سيمدها المصنع بالأعلاف[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تصميم المصنع يجب أن يسمح بمرونة كبيرة فى هذا المجال حيث يجب أن يوضع فى الاعتبار إمكانية التوسع بعد خمس أو عشر سنوات مقبلة ويجب اختيار معدات جيدة ويتم تركيبها وصيانتها جيدا والاستفادة من التكنولوجيا الحديثة والتطوير الحديث فى تشغيل مصانع الأعلاف . وفى مرحلة التخطيط من الأفضل السماح ببعض الحدود الاحتياطية فى حساب طاقة المصنع والتخطيط على أساس تشغيل المصنع ورديتين لمدة 14 ساعة يوميا ولمدة 5 أيام أسبوعيا أى 260 يوم سنويا مع إعطاء مرونة فى عدد ساعات التشغيل كذلك عدد أيام التشغيل[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تحسب طاقة تشغيل مصانع العلف باعتبار مدة الخلط وسعة الخلاط والمدة اللازمة لتجميع الخامات داخل الخلاط والمدة اللازمة لتفريغ كل خلطة لذلك يوجد خزان أعلى الخلاط لتجميع مكونات الخلطة أثناء وقف تشغيل الخلاط وخزان أسفل الخلاط ليتم تفريغ العلف المخلوط دفعة واحدة* وعلى سبيل المثال*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] : [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]خلاط أفقى سعة 2طن ومدة الخلط 3 – 4 دقائق ويؤخذ فى الاعتبار دقيقة لملئ الخلاط ودقيقة أخرى للتفريغ وعلية تكون طاقة المصنع 20 طن / ساعة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]التخزين [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Storage[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]وسائل التخزين خدمات معاونة للإنتاج وتكلفة التخزين عالية ولذلك يجب الأخذ بعين الاعتبار استخدام رأس المال المخصص لذلك بدقة وعناية وإمكانية تخزين الخامات اللازمة لتشغيل المصنع يتوقف على مدى توافر الخامات ومدى انتظام ورودها لمصنع العلف وإمكانيات التخزين قد تختلف من خامة لأخرى والعديد من المصانع تكتفى بتخزين الخامات سهلة التوريد والتى يحتاجها المصنع بكمية كبيرة مثل الاذرة الصفراء والتى تدخل بنسبة لا تقل عن 60[/FONT][FONT=&quot] % من وزن العلف ( للدواجن ) لمدة أسبوعين كذلك نخالة القمح فى حين قد يلزم التخزين لمدة أطول فى حالة كسب فول الصويا التى يتم استيرادها كذلك مركزات الأعلاف المستوردة وتلجأ المصانع إلى تخزين كميات تكفى ثلاثة شهور وقد تصل مدة التخزين لأكثر من ذلك عندما يكون هناك صعوبة فى الاستيراد لكن يجب أن يؤخذ فى الاعتبار أن ثمن الخامة والذى يمثل عبئ مادى كبير على مصنع العلف يكون عامل هام فى تحديد مدة التخزين . وتصل الخامات لمصانع الأعلاف أما فى أجولة أو سائبة ( صب Bulk ) فى شاحنات مخصصة لذلك الغرض وفى حالة ورودها فى أجولة يمكن تخزينها بالرص الجيد فى مخازن مسقوفة قريبة من فتحات تغذية المصنع بالخامات على أن ترص أجولة كل خامة منفصلة عن الأخرى أما الخامات التى تصل المصنع سائبة فتخزن فى صوامع ويحسب الفراغ اللازم للتخزين فى الصوامع على أساس كثافة الخامات فى صورة وزن لوحدة الحجم ومن المتعارف علية أن الحبوب النجيلية تزن 0.77 طن للمتر المكعب والاكساب تزن 0.55 طن للمتر المكعب . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]والعلف المصنع المعبأ فى أجولة يمكن أن يرص بطريقة منتظمة على قواعد خشبية ( طبالى ) ترص فوق بعضها لغاية أربع أدوار بواسطة لوادر ذات شوكات رافعة ولهذا الغرض من المفضل أن يكون ارتفاع جدران المخازن 4 – 5 متر مربع مع وجود مسافات بينية بين الرصات وقاعدة مفيدة لحساب المخازن بما فى ذلك الممرات ومكان لدوران لوريات الشوكات الرافعة بفرض أن القواعد الخشبية ترص لارتفاع أربعة أدوار هو طن من الغذاء لكل متر مربع من سطح الأرضية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ويجب عند تصميم المصنع أن يؤخذ فى الاعتبار وجود مخزن مستقل لتخزين المكونات الدقيقة وفى الطقوس الحارة يجب أن يزود المخزن بإمكانيات تبريد وتهوية كما يجب أن يكون تخزينها بعيدا عن الرطوبة خشية تكتل هذه المكونات بأن يوضع تحتها قواعد خشبية ومراعاة أن تكون التهوية جيدة والرصات غير مرتفعة مع وجود ممرات كافية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]معدات مصنع العلف [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صوامع الاستقبال[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]الصوامع التى تخزن بها الخامات السائبة أو بعد تفريغها إذا كانت تصل المصنع معبأة فى أجولة ويجب أن يكون عدد الصوامع ومدى استيعاب كل منها كافيا لبرنامج تشغيل المصنع والطاقة التخزينية المطلوبة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تحسب سعة الصوامع أو طاقتها التخزينية بالمتر المكعب أو عدد الأطنان التى يمكن تخزينها فالصومعة سعة 500 طن حبوب طاقتها 650 متر مكعب حيث كثافة الحبوب النخيلية 0.77 طن / متر مكعب بشرط أن لا تزيد نسبة رطوبة المواد المخزنة عن 12 % وتحسب طاقة العمل أى كمية الخامة التى يمكن أن تستوعبها بنسبة تقل 10 % تقريبا عن الكمية المحسوبة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يختلف تصميم الصوامع كذلك المواد التى تصنع منها والأشكال الشائعة الاستعمال هى الصوامع المستديرة ذات القاع المخروطى وتختلف طاقاتها التخزينية وتتدرج هذه الطاقة حتى تصل 2500 طن ويوجد أيضا صوامع مستطيلة الشكل وتستخدم عند الرغبة فى تخزين كميات كبيرة من الحبوب النخيلية وهى تشيد دائما فى شكل مبنى مستطيل وقد تقسم إلى عدد من الغرف وقد تزود بوسائل تجفيف . وتشيد الصوامع خارج مبنى المصنع وملاصقة له حتى يسهل سحب الخامات لإتمام عملية التصنيع[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]يتم نقل الحبوب من فتحة استقبال الخامات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Intake hopper عن طريق نواقل Conveyors ومن أنواعها ما يلى : [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]1- النواقل البريمية Screw Conveyors [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
وهى أسهلها وأقدمها ويسير العلف حول بريمة من أولها لأخرها وتوضع داخل أنبوبة بشكل حرف U ولها غطاء متحرك ويوجد أشكال مختلفة من هذه الأنابيب تختلف أطوالها وأقطرها وبالتالى كفاءة تشغيلها حسب حاجة مراحل التصنيع . [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]2- النواقل ذات السير Conveyors Belt [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
ومنها السطحية وذات حرف U ويسير العلف على سير داخل الإطار المعدنى وهى ذات كفاءة عالية فى النقل . [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]3- النواقل ذات السلسلة Chain Conveyors [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
يمر داخل أنبوبة هذه النواقل سلسلة تساعد على سحب العلف . [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]4- النواقل بضغط الهواء Conveyors Pneumatic [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
ويستخدم بكثرة فى مصانع الأعلاف وينتقل العلف نتيجة اختلاف ضغط الهواء بين نقطتى الدخول و الخروج . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ويرفع العلف إلى أعلى ليخزن فى الصومعة عن طريق سواقى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Elevators وأبسط ما يمكن أن يوصف بها أنها مجموعة من القواديس مثبتة على سير دائرى ويدور حول بكرتين علوية وسفلية داخل أنبوبة يراعى أن يكون بها فتحات مغطاة للتفتيش و الصيانة. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وتختلف المواد المستعملة فى إنشاء الصوامع من حيث نوعها ونوعيتها وهناك معدلات دولية لاختيار هذه الخامات يجب مراعاتها ، ومعظم الصوامع تكون سابقة التجهيز والصاج المجلفن يعتبر مادة شائعة فى صناعة الصوامع وهناك حسابات دقيقة لاختيار سمك ألواح الصاج ونوعيتها وقد تصنع الصومعة من الخشب أو الخرسانة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الجدران الداخلية للصوامع يجب أن تكون ملساء ومناسبة لتخزين أى مادة علف ومشاكل التخزين فى الصوامع تنشأ غالبا من ارتفاع نسبة الرطوبة فى المادة المخزنة ودرجة الحرارة خارج الصومعة والتصميم غير الجيد. ومن أهم مشاكل التخزين فى الصوامع هو تكتل مادة العلف داخل الصومعة ويستخدم منشطات الصوامع أو الهزازات لتسهيل عملية التفريغ وتختلف أشكال الهزازات داخل الصومعة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ويلاحظ أن تكون قاعدة الصوامع مسحوبة بميل مختلف ليسهل سحب المخزون فيها بواسطة النواقل. و مثل قواعد الصوامع تكون فتحات الاستقبال[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Hoppers بها ميول لسهولة سحب الخامات. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]عند تركيب الصوامع يجب أن تسلم كاملة بها جميع الحلزونات والنواقل والسواقى والسيور وذلك لإمكانية التعبئة والتفريغ بالكفاءة التى يتطلبها تشغيل المصنع والسرعة المناسبة للاستقبال فى الصوامع فى مصانع العلف الكبيرة هو 60 إلى 100 طن / ساعة وبذلك يتم تفريغ الشاحنات الكبيرة فى وقت قصير ولا تسبب ازدحام المصنع باللوريات المحملة بالخامات وفى هذه الحالة تكون فتحة الاستقبال سعتها 2 طن على الأقل وتغطى فتحة الاستقبال بشبكة حديدية متينة لمقاومة التهشم فى حالة ما اقتربت منها اللوريات أو بمرور العمال وهذه الشبكة هامة أيضا فى حجز الأجسام الصلبة وخيوط الدبارة التى تختلف عن الأجولة التى قد تصل فيها بعض الخامات ومثل هذه الخيوط تسبب مشاكل كبيرة فى النواقل و السواقى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تكون فتحة الاستقبال بعمق 3متر تحت الأرض تماما أو جزئيا وتكون محمية من وصول المياه والمياه الأرضية وتكون مغطاة بسقف غالبا ما يكون إطار معدنى أو مبنى خرسانة للحماية من العوامل الجوية كالأمطار شتاء والشمس صيفا بالنسبة للعمال القائمين بالعمل عند هذه الفتحة. ويجب أن تعمل وسائل تعبئة الصوامع وتفريغها بكفاءة عالية لإعطاء دروة كاملة وسريعة للمواد الخام وهذا مفيد جدا للتغلب على المشاكل التى قد تسبب ارتفاع نسبة الرطوبة فى المادة المخزنة والتى يتسبب عنها ارتفاع فى درجة الحرارة داخل الصومعة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وفى المصانع الكبيرة يجب أن تستغل التكنولوجيا فى ملئ وتفريغ السيلوهات بالطرق الأوتوماتيكية ويتم ذلك من داخل غرفة التشغيل وتزود الصوامع بنواقل حتى يمكن أن تمد صوامع قسم الطحن والخلط داخل المصنع ( البانوهات ) ، بعد أن تكون قد مرت على وحدات تنظيف الشوائب والموازين ويلاحظ أن تكون عملية تدفق الخامات داخل النواقل محسوبة جيدا لانسيابه وسهولة تشغيل المصنع[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]معدات التنظيف[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Cleaning equipments [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]يقصد بذلك فصل المواد الغريبة من مواد العلف مثل ذلك القطع المعدنية والأحجار والقش والخيوط والأسلاك والشنابر والخيش وقطع الأخشاب و أى مادة قد تسبب تلفا شديدا للنواقل والسيور ومعدات الطحن والخلط وكذلك إزالة البذور الضارة والمواد الغريبة مثل قوالح الاذرة الصفراء ويتم ذلك بمرور مواد العلف من خلال غرابيل ومغناطيسات قوية تجذب الشوائب المعدنية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تختار الغرابيل حسب حجم الجزئيات فالحبوب صغيرة الحجم تختار لها غرابيل سعة فتحتها أضيق من الحبوب كبيرة الحجم بحيث تسمح بحجز الشوائب لكل نوع حسب ظروف التشغيل وتركب هذه الغرابيل عند فتحات مأخذ الصوامع بذلك تبدأ عملية التنظيف فور وصول الخامات إلى مصنع الأعلاف ويجب أيضا أن لا تدخل المادة الخام إلى الطاحونة إلا إذا مرت على هذه الغرابيل والمغناطيس حتى لا تنكسر شواكيش الطاحونة ويتعطل المصنع وقد يتعدد تواجد المغناطيسات فى أماكن مرور الخامات والعلف المخلوط وأجهزة النقل والخلط حتى نضمن خامات خالية من أية قطع حديدية كذلك العلف المنتج وتختلف أشكال المناخل فمنها المناخل الفرشية وهى عبارة عن مناخل عالية السرعة والتى يفرش فيها الغذاء خلال منخل والجزء الذى يحجز فوق المنخل يتخلص منه والمناخل البرميلية ويجب أن تعمل بسرعة وكفاءة ضمانا لسلامة التشغيل ومنع الأعطال وبالتالى جودة العلف المنتج[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]الطحن[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Grinding[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]تسمى الطاحونة المستخدمة فى تكسير الحبوب النجيلية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Hammer mill حيث تحتوى على مضارب أو مطارق ( شواكيش ) وعندما تدور الطاحونة بسرعة فائقة تتعرض الحبوب للمطارق فيتم تجزئتها إلى جزئيات صغيرة تمر خلال الغرابيل المحيطة حول المطارق وتتعرض الحبوب داخل الطاحونة للتصادم والتقطيع والسحق والتهتك حيث يقل الحجم نتيجة تصادم الحبوب بعضها ببعض عن طريق الاحتكاك كذلك مع أجزاء الطاحونة والمطارق قبل أن تمر خلال غرابيل الخروج والحجم النهائى للجزئية يتحدد عن طريق سعة ثقوب الغربال المستعمل . وتحدد سعة فتحات الغرابيل بالمقاييس المترية أو الإنجليزية كما هو مبين بالجدول التالى . الطحن الناعم ينتج عن استخدام غرابيل ذات فتحات ضيقة سعة فتحاتها حتى 2 مم والطحن الخشن يستخدم معه غرابيل سعة 3 – 5 مم . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]معدل تشغيل الطاحونة واختيارها يتحدد حسب نوع مواد العلف المراد طحنها وقوة الطاحونة التى يحددها طاقة المصنع كذلك قطر ثقوب غرابيل الطحن[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . والمدة التى تلزم لطحن الحبوب تتباين وعلى سبيل المثال يأخذ الشعير ضعف الوقت الذى يأخذه طحن الاذرة . [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]أقطار ثقوب الغرابيل ومكافئاتها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
​ ​ [FONT=&quot]أقطار ثقوب الغرابيل ومكافئاتها [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=&quot]الطواحين الكبيرة أكثر كفاءة من الصغيرة مثال ذلك طاحونة صغيرة قوة 5 حصان تطحن 200 – 300 كجم من الذرة فى الساعة لتمر خلال غربال 1 / 8 بوصة ( 3 مم ) أى أنه يلزم 20 حصان للطن فى حين نجد أن الطاحونة قوة 40 حصان ومزودة بنظام سحب جيد تطحن حوالى 5 طن أذرة لتمر جزئياتها خلال غربال سعة 3مم بمعنى أنه يلزم 8 حصان للطن والطواحن ذات القوة الكبيرة تركب فى المصانع الحديثة فالطاحونة قوة 75 حصان يمكنها طحن 10 طن فى الساعة لتمر خلال غربال سعة فتحاته 3مم ومثل هذه الطاحونة يمكن تركيبها لمصنع ينتج 10 طن[/FONT][FONT=&quot] / ساعة بمعنى أنه يلزم حبوب مجروشة بنسبة 75 % على اعتبار أن الطاحونة لا تعمل كل الوقت لذلك دائما تختار طواحين ذات كفاءة عالية للتشغيل بعض الوقت وتسحب الحبوب المطحونة لتخزن فى صوامع داخلية ( بانوهات Bins ) وتسحب منها بعد ذلك إلى الخلاط وبعض المصانع يستخدم طاحونتين حتى يتلافى مخاطر تعطل إحداها وهذا أصلح فى المصانع الكبيرة والتجارية ويلاحظ دائما الكشف الدورى على الطاحونة لملاحظة سلامة الغرابيل لأن أى تمزق فيها يعنى خروج حبوب غير مجزئة أو جزيئاتها أكبر من المطلوب وهذا عيب كبير فى العلف المصنع ويسبب رفضه من الجهات الرقابية والمنتجين وكذلك دائما يتم تغير المطارق حيث تتآكل حوافها وتقوم المصانع بعكس وضع المطارق المتآكلة من ناحية وتستخدم الناحية السليمة وهكذا حتى تتآكل جميع النواحى فيتم استبدالها بمطارق جديدة . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ومخاليط التراب والهواء فى الطاحونة قد يسبب انفجارها فى بعض الأحيان وللتغلب على هذا الخطر يجب أن يزود الجزء العادم للطاحونة بجهاز مانع للانفجار بسبب التراب وأن يكون هناك نظام متكامل للتخلص من الأتربة فى المصنع وللطاحونة بوابة محكمة الغلق وقطرها يسمح بالكشف على المطارق وتغيرها كذلك تغيير الغرابيل[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ويلحق بالطاحونة نواقل للإمداد والسحب إلى الصوامع الداخلية التى يجب أن توجد بأعداد تناسب قوة الطاحونة وعدد ساعات تشغيلها ويلزم للمصنع قوة 30 طن / ساعة عدد 8 صوامع سعة كل منها 30 طن فى حين يلزم لمصنع 1 طن / ساعة صومعتين سعة 10 طن لكل منهما . وتسمى الصوامع الداخلية بالصهاريج أو البانوهات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ويحدث عند الطحن فقد جزء من وزن الحبوب المراد طحنها بسبب فقد التراب والرطوبة بسبب التبخير حيث ترتفع درجة حرارة المادة المطحونة ويصل هذا فقد 3 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]% من وزن الحبوب وتلجأ بعض المصانع إلى إضافة الماء بواسطة جهاز خاص حتى يعوض الفقد فى الرطوبة أو تعديلها عند الكبس ويجب أن يجرى هذا التعديل إذا رغب فى ذلك بدقة وأمانة و إلا كان ذلك غشا تجاريا . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وبعض المصانع مصممة على أن تمر جميع الخامات فى طريقها إلى الخلاط على الطاحونة فى حين البعض الأخر يتم طحن المواد المراد طحنها فقط مثل الأذرة الصفراء فى حين باقى المواد الناعمة تذهب مباشرة إلى الخلاط وفى الحالة الثانية يقل الحمل على الطاحونة ومن مميزات النظام الأول هو ضمان طحن متجانس لكل الخامات[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]قسم الخلط[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Blending section [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]يبدأ العمل فى مصنع العلف بقسم استقبال الخامات وتخزينها خارجيا فى الصوامع والسحب منها إلى قسم الطحن والتخزين داخليا فى الصهاريج[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( البانوهات ) المخصصة لها عندئذ يبدأ عمل قسم الخلط وهذا القسم يشمل الصهاريج التى تقوم بإمداد الخلاطات بالمكونات والموازن ومعدات الخلط والنواقل وصهاريج التفريغ من الخلاط . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وفى مصانع العلف الصغيرة التى تنتج من 1 إلى 5 طن / ساعة فأن العمل فى بعض أجزاء هذا القسم يتم العمل فيه يدويا والبعض من خلال لوحة تشغيل محدودة وفى المصانع الكبيرة يتم العمل فى هذا القسم أتوماتيكيا وذلك بطريقتين وهى أن يقوم مشغل المصنع بتحديد المطلوب من كل خامة بالضغط على الزرار الخاص به على لوحة التشغيل وتسحب إلى ميزان يشير إلى الكمية المطلوبة عندئذ يرفع المشغل أصبعة عن هذا الزرار لينتقل إلى أخر حتى تكتمل الخلطة طبقا للتركيبة المطلوب تشغيلها أو أن يتم ذلك بدون تدخل مباشر من المشغل الذى يقتصر دوره على تغذية المعلومات الخاصة ببرنامج التشغيل على جهاز كمبيوتر لتتم معملية التحكم أتوماتيكيا وترد المكونات فى تتابع إلى الخلاط بعد أن تمر على الموازين طبقا لهذا البرنامج[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]صهاريج الخلط[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Blinding bins [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]صهاريج الخلط ( البانوهات ) فى مصانع الأعلاف تختلف فى أعدادها وسعتها وترتيبها أفقيا ورأسيا حسب نظام تركيب المصنع وطاقة التشغيل وتختلف هذه الصهاريج فى سعتها حسب ما سوف تحتويه من مواد العلف المكونة للعليقة المطلوب تصنيعها وعملية السحب منها وإليها مستمرة ويجب أن يتوافر منها العدد الكافى وبالسعة المطلوبة لتشغيل يوم كامل على الأقل وعلى سبيل المثال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]: مصنع علف صغير 1 – 2 طن / ساعة يلزمه 6 صهاريج سعة 5 طن ومصنع علف طاقته 10 طن / ساعة يلزمه 10 صهاريج سعة 20 طن ومصنع علف طاقته 20 طن / ساعة يلزمه 20 صهريج يمكن ترتيبها من حيث السعة 8 صهاريج سعة 20 طن للحبوب و8 صهاريج سعة 15 طن لمواد العلف البروتينية و 4 صهاريج سعة 10 طن للمركزات والمكونات الدقيقة . [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]الخلط[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Mixing [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]الخلط هو أهم العمليات فى مصنع علف جيد لذلك يلزم معدات جيدة ونظام تشغيل دقيق وأهمية الدقة فى عملية الخلط لازمة خاصة عند خلط مكونات غذائية دقيقة والتى تضاف إلى الخليط بكميات صغيرة تقدر بعدد من الجرامات للطن ودرجة الانتشار المناسبة تكون 125 جزء فى المليون ( أى أن أقل كمية يمكن خلطها هى 125 جم / طن ) ويلاحظ أن يتأكد من دقة وزن الخامات المراد خلطها ويتم هذا التأكد بصفة دورية ، كذلك التأكد من أن كل خلطة تتم فى الوقت المحدد لها لأن قصر المدة يسبب خلط غير كامل وتوزيع غير منتظم للمكونات كما أن طول مدة الخلط عن اللازم تسبب فصل وانعزال مكونات الغذاء بعد خلطها والخلاطات المستخدمة فى مصانع الأعلاف ثلاثة أنواع أفقية و رأسية ومستمرة والشائع استخدامها هى الأفقية و الرأسية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]أ – الخلاطات الأفقية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Horizontal mixers [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
تختلف سعة هذه الخلاطات حسب طاقة المصنع والشائع منها سعة 2 طن ( 155 قدم مكعب ) أو3 طن ( 215 قدم مكعب ) وتزود بفتحات تحكم ضغط الهواء وتتناسب مع المواد المراد خلطها للحصول على خلطة متجانسة ( معدل الاختلاف فيها أقل من10 % ) فى مدة تقل عن 5 دقائق ( 3 – 5 دقائق ) ويمكن إضافة السوائل إليها ومزودة بفتحة يمكن للمشرف من خلالها ملاحظة الخلط وإمكانية التخلص من الغبار وإمكانية الملئ والتفريغ الكامل دفعة واحدة بتحكم ضغط الهواء وعادة يعلوه صهريج أفقى يتصل بالميزان لتجميع المكونات ثم تنزل منه دفعة واحدة إلى الخلاط وبعد الخلط ينزل العلف إلى صهريج ليجمع تحت الخلاط ويتم سحب المخلوط من هذا الصهريج بنواقل إلى قسم التعبئة . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وبداخل الخلاط بريمتان تدوران فى اتجاهين مختلفين يمين وشمال لسحب المكونات من طرف إلى أخر فى اتجاهين وتمتاز هذه الخلاطات بقصر فترة الخلط وإمكانية إضافة السوائل بمعدل أكبر من مثلها فى الرأسية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]ب – الخلاطات الرأسية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]mixers Vertical [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
والبريمة الداخلية رأسية وهذه الخلاطات شائعة الاستخدام والقليل منها بداخله بريمتين فى اتجاهين وهى غير غالية الثمن وتؤدى خلط جيد لمعظم المكونات ولكنها أقل كفاءة فى سرعة الخلط ولذلك لا تستخدم فى مصانع الأعلاف الكبيرة ومدة الخلط بها 15 – 20 دقيقة والناتج قد لا يكون مرضيا عند إضافة المكونات الدقيقة كما لا يمكن إضافة سوائل بنسبة عالية وإلا التصقت بالجدران وبالتالى تقل الكفاءة . [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]ج – الخلاطات المستمرة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] mixers Continuous [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
وتعمل تحت النظام الحجمى ومثل هذه الخلاطات تصمم بحيث تستعمل مكونات سبق مزاجها وغير مناسبة للاستعمال مع مركبات منفردة وتستخدم الخلاطات فى صناعة الأعلاف غير التقليدية حيث يعامل القش المقطع بالسوائل المخصصة لمعاملته لرفع قيمته الغذائية وأبسط ما توصف به هذه الخلاطات أن الخامات تتدفق والبريمة تعمل باستمرار ويتم التقليب بتحريك العلف من المدخل إلى النهاية( حوض الخلاط ). [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]الخلط فى المزرعة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]mixing Farm [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
قد يلجأ بعض المزارعين لخلط العلائق فى مزارعهم وقد يشجعهم على ذلك استغلال بعض المكونات المنتجة بمزارعهم بهدف تقليل التكلفة لاسيما لو كانت احتياجاتهم محدودة وتستخدم تراكيب علائق متزنة يسهل تشغيلها وبعدد محدود من المكونات فمثلا فى مزارع الدواجن : عليقة تسمين : أذرة – كسب فول صويا – مركزات . عليقة بياض : أذرة – كسب فول الصويا – نخالة قمح - حجر جيرى – مركزات . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وتحتوى المركزات على كل المكونات الدقيقة ولا ينصح باستخدام مخاليط البريمكس والمكونات الدقيقة ألا بعد تجفيفها بإضافة مادة حاملة والمركزات المستخدمة سابقة الخلط[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ويلزم للقيام بالخلط فى المزرعة وحدة جرش ويستخدم لذلك طاحونة صغيرة تبدأ قوتها من 5 حصان تطحن 200 – 300 كجم / ساعة إلى قوة أكبر حسب متطلبات المزرعة وكذلك وحدة خلط رأسية سعة 0.5 طن ومجموعة من صوامع التخزين والنواقل لتقليل العمل اليدوى وتصميم هذه الوحدات حسب الطاقة اللازم إنتاجها ورأس المال المستخدم والعمالة التى يمكن توفيرها وتكلفتها ويوجد كثير فى مثل هذه الوحدات ولكن يجب استخدام خامات جيدة الصنع وسهلة الإدارة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الجوهرى[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]للتنمية[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]الصناعية[/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=&quot]يمكنكم[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]التعرف[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]على[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]التفاصيل[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]الفنية[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]للمعدات[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]عن[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]طريق[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]الاتصال[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]بناعلى[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]الارقام[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]التاليه[/FONT]​ ​ 002-01001160396​ 002-01272227795​ [FONT=&quot]اوزيارة[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]موقعنا[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]الاليكتروني[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]التالي[/FONT] :​ www.elgohary-eg.com​ [FONT=&quot]اوالتواصل[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]معناعبرالبريد[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]الاليكتروني[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]التالي[/FONT] :​ [email protected]​ [FONT=&quot]وتفضلو[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بزيارة [/FONT] [FONT=&quot]قناتناعلى[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]اليوتيوب[/FONT]​ https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCByaq_Q_oHWknUfqLeuZ4NQ?feature=guide​ ​ [FONT=&quot]اوزيارة[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]مدونتنا[/FONT]​ http://elgohary-eg.blogspot.com​ ​ [FONT=&quot]اوتشريفنا بزيارتكم[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]الكريمه[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]علي[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]العنوان[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]التالي[/FONT]:​ [FONT=&quot]كفرالشيخ[/FONT] - [FONT=&quot]ابراج[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]المحاربين[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]أمام[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]بنك[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]اسكندرية[/FONT]​ ​ ​ ​ 

​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​


----------

